# 45 auto vs. 45 ACP



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

In my research it seems like these are the same round. Am I right? Don't want to mess up my new Taurus or myself. Any help?


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

What type of Taurus do you have? If it is a Judge, you need 45 Long. I don't know of any difference between 45 auto and ACP other than how they word it. Confirmation anyone?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Don't forget the .45 Auto _Rim_.

But yes, generally speaking, .45ACP and .45Auto are the same unless otherwise noted in the designation.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

dosborn said:


> What type of Taurus do you have? If it is a Judge, you need 45 Long. I don't know of any difference between 45 auto and ACP other than how they word it. Confirmation anyone?


Taurus makes more kinds of .45 caliber pistols than merely the Judge.
Among others, Taurus also makes a fairly inexpensive M1911 clone, and it uses .45 ACP, the letters of which stand for "Automatic Colt's Pistol." Thus, ".45 Auto" is the same cartridge.


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

*Thanks*

You guys have been a big help. Handgun ammo needs to be worded more like shotgun ammo. My Millenium Pro comes in tomorrow.


----------

